# Chicken Boy Lures can be Expensive to Use



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

Finally got a chance to get out again after a couple of weeks off. Launched at sunrise at my back-up location. Paddled out to a spot I figured might hold some reds. I wasn't disappointed. After entering the cut, I saw birds working around a mile up the cut. As I got closer and closer, I could make out the tale-tale v shaped wake of tailing reds. Made the first cast around 8:00 and it was fish after fish for the next 2-1/2 hours. Sometimes there were 3 or 4 pods working along the banks on both sides of the cut. I caught 19 or 20 slot reds from 23" to 28". No rats in the bunch. Around 11:00, I headed back towards the boat ramp and thought I would try and catch a few flounder along the way. I quickly caught two flatties and was stalking another I saw slamming bait in 3" of water. I had my rod laying across my lap while push/paddling ahead, when a redfish ran right against the kayak, grabbed the chicken boy lure and ripped the whole rig out of my lap, into the water. I was pretty shocked, as the lure was only 2" or so, in the water, right up against the yak. I caught a glimpse of my rod & Reel under 6" of water just 6' away. As I tried to pin it down with my paddle, the red shot off into deeper water and disappeared. I spent an hour searching the shallower area and tried casting to retrieve the rig with no luck. If you happen to see a red dragging a Lonestar 7' Shrimptail w/ curado reel, attached to a Chicken Boy lure, message me, will ya?


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Heck of a story to tell about that rod and reel. Great report. I couldn't imagine the "Oh [email protected]!&" moment of the rod going over the side.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll go look for it tomorrow. Where were you?


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*Run-away rod*

Yep.....it was a shock, considering it was only 6" of water. I have my last look at the rig in the pic with the reds:spineyes:


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Your killing me. Lol


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'll go look for it tomorrow. Where were you?


This here is a very valid question.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Sorry about your luck


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*Props*



chickenboy said:


> Your killing me. Lol


Gotta give you props on the lures. I used ONE Chicken Boy lure for almost 20 slot reds. Never had a lure hold up like the CB on a screw-lock jig head.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

We really need to know where to look there is a lot of water out there.lol


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

*Where to look*



bubbas kenner said:


> We really need to know where to look there is a lot of water out there.lol


Start in the San Bernard, near the mouth


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice catch and sorry for losing your rod and reel.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I guess this is a legal thief! He fished for your gear. You may post a reward to any fish who can spot this culpit and lead to the return of your gear. Best of luck! BTW, I start fishing with Chickenboy lures now. Joe, Chickenboy, is a first class businessman.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like you had a banner day till one feech was just a bit hungrier than the rest..

I know about having a feech taking the pole over... Linked up my lost/found pole that a feech took overboard like a rocket at the jetties and was later returned.. Lost another a few weeks ago over the bow and a runner at an event found it, contacted and no return yet

Persistence and hope will get that pole back . Having your name on a pole works too..lol.

Start http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=210180

Finish http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=211623


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss! but that is a hilarious story haha


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

so much for not losening up ur drag.............ur fault there


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

So we got a red swimmin around towin' a Curado somewhere in the San Bernard, near the mouth?? I'll look for it tomorrow!! LOL


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

aggie182 said:


> Heck of a story to tell about that rod and reel. Great report. I couldn't imagine the "Oh [email protected]!&" moment of the rod going over the side.


Unfortunately, I can; lost mine about 3 weeks ago, though not as nice a rig. My condolences, Tguff. Awesome red madness work.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i think chickenboy shares in liability for your rig.


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

cool story, sorry about your rod and reel.


----------



## tunacan (Apr 11, 2007)

Way to go Cuz...:doowapsta


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Cool story.

I've YET to catch a fish on a Chickenboy lure. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I know it's not the location as I fish the same water as Chickenboy himself (even pass his house on the way out), and I catch plenty of fish on other baits. I just can't figure them out...


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Sweet Read.....Those Chicken Boys are the Cats Meow!:doowapsta


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

hell of a story! lol ... so one day someone is going to hook on a red and get himself a lot more a good dinner!


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

that is one heck of a story and I dont know about yall but I would have probably jumped in after that one.


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

ShawnQ said:


> Cool story.
> 
> I've YET to catch a fish on a Chickenboy lure. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong, but I know it's not the location as I fish the same water as Chickenboy himself (even pass his house on the way out), and I catch plenty of fish on other baits. I just can't figure them out...


Just dangle it about 2" below the surface and hold on to your rod real tight.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Dang ! Tough luck. Once, I watched a friend's rod go over the side with a live Cigar Minnow dangling on top of the water. Never saw what hit it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I learned that lesson long ago. Hold it or put it up! Not many things make you feel more helpless than seeing your rod disappear under water. I WILL dive off the boat for an expensive combo, ask Zeitgeist. 


-mac-


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

An expensive lesson, but one I'm sure you won't ever forget.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Dang bro! Sorry to hear about that.. Was that one that I had worked on?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Think under Texas fishing law that CBoy is responsible to get you another set up because it was his bait hanging out of the kayak that caused the problem. 

Lot of other baits would not have caused this problem. Were you using the CS on the bait? 
 

At least he might get you some of the 3 for 9 dollar Academy rod floats. They save more than a few rods when I used to kayak all the time.


----------



## tguff (Nov 10, 2010)

Dipsay said:


> Dang bro! Sorry to hear about that.. Was that one that I had worked on?


Yep Dip,
You can see it under the stringer in my lap. The crazy part is, I only set it down for a couple of seconds while I paddle 10yds. Cast, paddle, cast....boom, it's gone. Trust me, I would have gone in after it, but the mud is hip deep and I wouldn't have been able to move.


----------

